# Track magnets and reed switches



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

As I'm doing my engine sound and RC cards, I am planning on using track magnets to trigger sounds at crossings, etc. Somewhere I read that it was suggested to place the reed switches on each side in the ash pan on the Bachmann Spectrum engines. I got the RadioShack square earth magnets as suggested and started playing around with them, it appears that the distance from top edge of the rails to the ash pan (at least with the new Climax I'm starting with) is too big of a gap to really trigger the switch. For those doing this type of setup, what is the gap you are using? Where do you typically try to hid these reed switches? As usual, any advice is welcome.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While I have not done any steam engines yet...

Would placing the magnets under each cylinder be closer to the rails..?
Sure would also be outside the track ....

I'm in the same ball park..not there yet!!

Dirk


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Haven't done this yet myself, and will keep an eye on this thread for pointers.
Strongest magnets i've come across are on Sonicare toothbrush heads. Before i throw them away i always take the magnets off. Just a suggestion.
Marty


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I used the trucks under the tender, bottom of truck is close enough for a reed switch.
On the track, for height, Radio shack has them cheap enough to stack 2. Stan glues one to a strip of wood long enough to span the two rails (below) stack the 2nd magnet.
It takes a little fiddling to locate track magnets, glued to the wood makes them easy to move.
John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a sheet rock screw and glue a magnet to the top and keep it just under the rail height. I use a strong 1/4 inch magnet and have had no problem tripping the engine reed switches.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

mikey,
i position the magnets and reeds at a distance of about 5 mm (1/5 of an inch)


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

SD90WLMT said:


> While I have not done any steam engines yet...
> 
> Would placing the magnets under each cylinder be closer to the rails..?
> Sure would also be outside the track ....
> ...


 That's actually a good idea but I think he said this is for a Cliimax. [chuckle]


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I can chuckle tooooo!
....darn climax cylinders..anyways...

Always out'a line...

ThX...ya noticed I may have missed that detail. .small..but important!!

Dirk


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Just teasin' Dirk. On standard steam rod engines it could be a very GOOD place to 'mount/hide' the reed switch and place them outside the rails. On Climax and Heislers and Shays...maybe not.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

*Toothbrush???*

"Strongest magnets i've come across are on Sonicare toothbrush heads. Before i throw them away i always take the magnets off. Just a suggestion.
Marty"


I know this is way off topic, but why the heck is there a magnet on a toothbrush?

JackM


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack;

I do the same thing with Sonicare toothbrush heads. Since I only have temporary setups for now, I stick the magnets to a tie with 3M tacky putty. Since most of the magnets are black, they are almost invisible once mounted to the tie.

I think the reason for the magnet on the toothbrush is because the ultrasonic vibrator inside the toothbrush handle is iron based. The magnets allow the toothbrush head to harmonically pick up the ultrasound vibrations. Just a guess, but I think I am pretty close to the mark.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

JackM

Here's a description of their use - Inside a Sonicare Ultrasonic Toothbrush. It's really kind of interesting.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Very interesting. I happen to have an "electric toothbrush" that I tried but didn't really like so I think I'll take it apart and actually LEARN something today.

Thanks!

Now back to the thread topic which was already in progress.

JackM


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And now we know how important bristle oscillations are..

D


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Reed switches should be as close to the top of the rail head as you can get it, but no more than 1/4" away. lower than the rail and they will hit on turnouts and magnets. Likewise, the magnet should be as close to the top of the rail as possible. Space your left and right reed switches 1.0" apart (1/2" each side of center line. I usually orient them parallel to the track. Just be aware that this will result in two contact closures as you pass over the magnet. Any good electronics design will filter this out for you. You can also orient them vertically (perpendicular) to the track and this will only give one contact closure. If you mount them crosswise to the track, you will get mixed results, as each end of the reed will be in range of a magnet, right or left.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> And now we know how important bristle oscillations are..
> 
> D


Makes ya long fer the day when you had teeth....


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I got lucky enough to get several of the LGB track magnets a few years ago. Its nice as they just snap in place and are easily removed if I am running long duration during a family gathering/cookourt and dont want to keep hearing the whistle all the time. Mike


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't want the sounds every time the train passes a magnet, check out Del Tapparo's site above. He has electronics which allows you to set how often a sound will occur. It can be set to operate from 100% to 0% of the time. Pretty cool!!! Just a satisfied customer.


----------

